# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Pyetje Pergjigje!

## Xhenet.M.S.

*Ju lutem pa genjeshtra pergjigjuni postuesit siper jush
Ju falenderohem per mirkuptim!



Qka ju hahet ne kete moment?*

----------


## letaa

hmmmmmm nje lloje kifle qe e bejn te shkolla 
ne i themi picaa shummm e mir eshte


Cili emer u ka pelqyer me shumm ?

----------


## USA NR1

e verteta, asgje me paska ikur apetiti.. lol

vazhdon pyetja?

----------


## USA NR1

[A=letaa;2888009]hmmmmmm nje lloje kifle qe e bejn te shkolla 
ne i themi picaa shummm e mir eshte


Cili emer u ka pelqyer me shumm ?[/QUOTE]

shume emra me pelqejne,por personal i imi jo,lol

letta thuhet se te ju eshte dridhe toka mbreme?,lol

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Ashtu kam nedgjuar edhe une, por edhe ne Kosove!!!

A eshte e verte?*

----------


## Mon.Alisa

Po edhe ne Kosove eshte ndegjuar...

E dini se ku ishte epiqendra ?

----------


## riduana

Jo as e dija qe paska pas termet
Do te doje te jetoje si princesh??

----------


## e panjohura

Une jetoj ashtu si vet dua,nuk eshte e thanun te jame princez,edhe ato jane deshtake nganjehere!
Per cfar endrron ne jete?

----------


## riduana

Te jetoj e qete
A mendon se dashuria egziston??

----------


## e panjohura

Po,ajo prindore!
Po ti a beson ne dashuri!?

----------


## riduana

se di jam konfuze ne kete aspekt........
Te pelqejne filmat horror ??

----------


## e panjohura

Jo,pasi edhe pa film shof horor ne bote!
Pse ty te pelqejn a?

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Nganjeher i kam qef

A me lejoni te dal tani nga forumi?*

----------


## riduana

Ngordh fare sidomos ato me kanibal njammmmmmmm
 Te pelqen te buzeqeshesh??

----------


## Mon.Alisa

Joo
A e pranon pergjigjjen..?

----------


## letaa

> [A=letaa;2888009]hmmmmmm nje lloje kifle qe e bejn A shkolla 
> ne i themi picaa shummm e mir eshte
> 
> 
> Cili emer u ka pelqyer me shumm ?


shume emra me pelqejne,por personal i imi jo,lol

letta thuhet se te ju eshte dridhe toka mbreme?,lol[/QUOTE]



jo une nuk diktova gjee , por ska ndodh se me siguri do fliteshte sot 




si e kaluat diten sot ?

----------


## Nete

Mir shum.

A eshte e bukur struga?

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Shume e bukur ,mundem te them nje nga Qytetet me te bukura ne MKD

A keni qene ndonjeher ne Maqedoni?*

----------


## ximi_abedini

> *Shume e bukur ,mundem  them nje nga Qytetet me te bukura ne MKD
> 
> A keni qene ndonjeher ne Maqedoni?*


3 her kam qen ne maqedoni

si kaluat sot ?

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Bukur.
Po ju?*

----------

